# COOL CARS KNOCK OFF WIRE WHEELS



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

13X7 KNOCK OFF 72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACED with 155/80/13WW TIRES for only $899.00 + S&H
Wheels come with: 
(4) 2 bar STRAIGHT spinners, (4) adapters & (1) lead hammer. 
Please feel free to call me with any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

(801)WHEELS said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Do they come mounted and balanced?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

RobLBC said:


> Do they come mounted and balanced?


No, the price does not include labor.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

thats a deal.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

x2


----------



## TheMechanic (Apr 22, 2012)

You have any deals going on for 14x6 wheels?


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

Erika CCE said:


> 13X7 KNOCK OFF 72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACED with 155/80/13WW TIRES for only $899.00 + S&H
> Wheels come with:
> (4) 2 bar STRAIGHT spinners, (4) adapters & (1) lead hammer.
> Please feel free to call me with any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405





Do you ship international?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

TheMechanic said:


> You have any deals going on for 14x6 wheels?


*
Don't have any 14X6 right now sorry!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

toosweet said:


> Do you ship international?


*Yes we can ship out of the country too. *


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Good Deal Erika!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

how much is S&H to 37206?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*


moorevisual said:



how much is S&H to 37206?

Click to expand...

Shipping to the East coast anywhere between $150.00-$175.00 *


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

you don't price your shipping on actual distance? i'm 175 miles away


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

moorevisual said:


> you don't price your shipping on actual distance? i'm 175 miles away


*Shipping cost for the tires will be about $60.00 and the wheels will be about $100.00 *


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Do u have 13x5.5 reverse? I would only need 2 and then 2 13x7 reverse


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

do you sell chrome show hubs? 210 440 5463


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

NYC68droptop said:


> Do u have 13x5.5 reverse? I would only need 2 and then 2 13x7 reverse


*Yes I have them, 13x5.5 $160.00ea and 13X7 $125.00ea + SHIPPING & HANDLING. 
Let me know if you need them, thanks! *


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> do you sell chrome show hubs? 210 440 5463


*How many are you looking for? They only have 1 or 2 available in the store let me know if you need them thanks! *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*YOU NEED RIMS OR TIRES HIT US UP.. 702-578-4884..

COOL CARS/CCE HYDRAULICS WEST COAST LOCATION*_


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Erika CCE said:


> *Yes I have them, 13x5.5 $160.00ea and 13X7 $125.00ea + SHIPPING & HANDLING.
> Let me know if you need them, thanks! *[
> 
> 
> You u have them in stock in your Louisville place? I have a friend that will pick them up if possible?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

NYC68droptop said:


> Erika CCE said:
> 
> 
> > *Yes I have them, 13x5.5 $160.00ea and 13X7 $125.00ea + SHIPPING & HANDLING.
> ...


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

So what brand are the wheels?


Erika CCE said:


> NYC68droptop said:
> 
> 
> > *No, these wheels are available in the wheel company in California, they will have to be drop ship to you. Please let me know if you need them, they told me they only had 2 available.*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

RobLBC said:


> So what brand are the wheels?
> *
> Galaxy wire wheels*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*YOU NEED RIMS OR TIRES HIT US UP.. 702-578-4884..

COOL CARS/CCE HYDRAULICS WEST COAST LOCATION*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

come check us out..

for all you rim & tire needs

_*COOL CARS/CCE hydraulics *_

1973 whitney mesa dr.. 89014

_*702-578-4884*_


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Do you have any gold knock offs?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Yogi said:


> Do you have any gold knock offs?


what style was you look'n for ??:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*YOU NEED RIMS OR TIRES HIT US UP.. 702-578-4884..

COOL CARS/CCE HYDRAULICS WEST COAST LOCATION*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Do you have 14x7 72spokes?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Lolohopper said:


> Do you have 14x7 72spokes?


*Looking for cross laced or straight? I'm sure they have both available but let me know for the prices please, thanks! *


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I need staigt laced 14x7 with all i need to mount them on my 63 Impala.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Lolohopper said:


> I need staigt laced 14x7 with all i need to mount them on my 63 Impala.


pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Erica, do u have tires 175/70/14?

Thanks,

Lilo


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

lilo said:


> Hi Erica, do u have tires 175/70/14?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lilo


*No we don't :thumbsdown: We only have 185/70/14WW LMK if you need them, thanks! *


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

what is the price for just wheels no acc. shipoed 80229


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

genuinechevy said:


> what is the price for just wheels no acc. shipoed 80229


*Which wheels? *


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

Erika CCE said:


> *Which wheels? *


the 13x7x72 chromes you posted on page one


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

genuinechevy said:


> the 13x7x72 chromes you posted on page one


nada?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

genuinechevy said:


> nada?


*Sorry about that. Price for wheels only your looking at $699.00 + S&H*


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

how much for some 14x7 w/tires shipped to 61701


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

flaco78 said:


> how much for some 14x7 w/tires shipped to 61701


*Wheels & tire package $1,150.00 shipped (WHEELS & TIRES WILL NOT BE MOUNTED)
*


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

Erika CCE said:


> *Wheels & tire package $1,150.00 shipped (WHEELS & TIRES WILL NOT BE MOUNTED)
> *


K,thanx.do y'all have any 13x5.5 was looking for 2 of them.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Any chance you could sell me just some dishes? I need chrome 13x7, 72 spoke dishes only. 4 of them. How much?


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Erika CCE said:


> *No we don't :thumbsdown: We only have 185/70/14WW LMK if you need them, thanks! *


No thanks, I need that size, do u think will get them sometime?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

flaco78 said:


> K,thanx.do y'all have any 13x5.5 was looking for 2 of them.


pm sent.. 



KERRBSS said:


> Any chance you could sell me just some dishes? I need chrome 13x7, 72 spoke dishes only. 4 of them. How much?


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*hit us up for all your rim & tire needs..:cheesy:*_


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Time to replace your WW tires? Give me a call 888-266-5969 ext. 405 
155/80/13WW $49.00ea
185/70/14WW $69.00ea*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*175/75/14WW LOWRIDER RADIAL $95.00ea + S&H
Give me a call for shipping quotes 888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*13 X 7 Reversed Knock Off Wire Wheels 100 spokes $699.00 shipped 
w/tires 155/80/13WW **(MOUNTED & BALANCED)** $999.00 shipped!
14 X 7 Reversed Knock Off Wire Wheels 100 spokes $699.00 shipped 
w/tires 175/70/14WW **(NOT MOUNTED)** $1,149.00 shipped! 
**
WHEELS INCLUDE:
4- KNOCK OFF'S
4- ADAPTERS
1- KNOCK OFF TOOL
Attachment 1403586**Attachment 1403570Attachment 1403578
*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

13" & 14" Reversed Knock Off Wire Wheels SPECIAL PRICE $649.00 *FREE SHIPPING* For a limited time only, please call us up for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405
Price includes 4 wire wheels, 4 adapters, 4 knock offs & tool.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*you in town for the super show..
come by & check us out..
CCE** hydraulics & air ride..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*13 X 7 Reversed Knock Off Wire Wheels 100 spokes $699.00 shipped 
w/tires 155/80/13WW **(MOUNTED & BALANCED)** $999.00 shipped!
14 X 7 Reversed Knock Off Wire Wheels 100 spokes $699.00 shipped 
w/tires 175/70/14WW **(NOT MOUNTED)** $1,149.00 shipped! 
**
WHEELS INCLUDE:
4- KNOCK OFF'S
4- ADAPTERS
1- KNOCK OFF TOOL
Attachment 1403586**Attachment 1403570Attachment 1403578
*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## My1963Impala (Sep 10, 2009)

Is the price also $999 shipped for 13x7 reverse with tires but in 72 spoke straight or cross lace?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

My1963Impala said:


> Is the price also $999 shipped for 13x7 reverse with tires but in 72 spoke straight or cross lace?


the cross lace cost a lil more.. $50.. so it would be $1049 shipped


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

you need custom wire rims.. hit us up.. we can do what ever you want.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

How much for some 14x7 72 spokes straight with zenith style knock offs


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Lolohopper said:


> How much for some 14x7 72 spokes straight with zenith style knock offs


I can only get the *13x7* 72 spokes sorry...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 306caddy (Oct 10, 2003)

How about 18x8 for a fwd?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

306caddy said:


> How about 18x8 for a fwd?


hit me up for pricing.. 702-578-4884.. M


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*13 X 7 Reversed Knock Off Wire Wheels 100 spokes $699.00 shipped 
w/tires 155/80/13WW **(MOUNTED & BALANCED)** $999.00 shipped!
14 X 7 Reversed Knock Off Wire Wheels 100 spokes $699.00 shipped 
w/tires 175/70/14WW **(NOT MOUNTED)** $1,149.00 shipped! 
**
WHEELS INCLUDE:
4- KNOCK OFF'S
4- ADAPTERS
1- KNOCK OFF TOOL
Attachment 1403586**Attachment 1403570Attachment 1403578
*


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

So you cant get 14x7 72 spoke xlace? Only 13's?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

gizmo1 said:


> So you cant get 14x7 72 spoke xlace? Only 13's?


*
For now yes. I can check again and see if they have some available, I will post something in a few!*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

gizmo1 said:


> So you cant get 14x7 72 spoke xlace? Only 13's?


yes they are available in 14 x 7 72 spoke xlace..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*you need custom wire rims.. hit us up.. we can do what ever you want.. :thumbsup:*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*155/80/13WW Travelstar $180.00 set plus S&H (Get a better deal when buying 2 sets or more) 
Call me if you have any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405
**







*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

thats a great deal..


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*13X7 CROSS LACED 72 SPOKES ONLY $799.00 *FREE SHIPPING*
Call, messge or email me for any questions :thumbsup:
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*come check us out.. CCE hydraulics.. 1973 whitney mesa dr.. 89014.. or give us a call 702-578-4884..

no attitudes over here*_


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Travelstar, Milestar, Uniroyal, Bridgestone, Suretrac, Lowrider & More!!! 
All tires are on sale right now 

*155/80/13WW Traveltar $40.00ea
155/80/13WW Miletar $49.00ea
155/80/13WW Uniroyal $69.00ea
185-70/14 WW Bridgestone $69.00ea
185/70/14WW Uniroyal $79.00ea
175/70/14WW Suretrac $85.00ea
175/75/14WW Lowrider $95.00ea**

Get a better deal when buying 8pcs or more (2sets)*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Erika CCE said:


> Travelstar, Milestar, Uniroyal, Bridgestone, Suretrac, Lowrider & More!!!
> All tires are on sale right now
> 
> *155/80/13WW Traveltar $40.00ea
> ...


:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*If your at the SEMA show in Las Vegas, stop by our store! We offer full inventory on hydraulics parts, air ride parts, tires and much more! Make sure to ask for the SEMA SPECIALS) **







*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*BEST DEAL EVER!!!
CHECK THIS OUT!!! 13" wheels & tires $899 Shipped!
Includes: 4 wheels, 4 tires, Adapters, knock-offs (your choice) & tool.
Please feel free to call, message or email :biggrin: 
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]
**







*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*BEST DEAL EVER!!!
CHECK THIS OUT!!! 13" wheels & tires $899 Shipped!
Includes: 4 wheels, 4 tires, Adapters, knock-offs (your choice) & tool.
Please feel free to call, message or email :biggrin: 
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]
**







*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Another set sold! 13" wheel & tire package only $899.00 ***FREE SHIPPING* 
(all accessories included)**

13X7 Reversed Galaxy wire wheels
155/80/13 Travelstar WW tires








*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Did somebody say OG?
Check out this Roadsters 15x7 Reversed for only $899 shipped!. 
Brand New in Box! Probably the only set left in the whole country 
Give me a call for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ttt*:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*13X7 CROSS LACED 72 SPOKES ONLY $799.00 *FREE SHIPPING*
Call, messge or email me for any questions :thumbsup:
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## bludeuce (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Erika Im not that familiar with Galaxy wire wheels, do the spokes come in stainlees or no and do u offer this wheel in a 14x6


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

bludeuce said:


> Hey Erika Im not that familiar with Galaxy wire wheels, do the spokes come in stainlees or no and do u offer this wheel in a 14x6


The spokes are not stainless steel, they are just regular chrome. Yes we also sell 14x6 let me know if you need pricing!


----------



## bludeuce (Aug 31, 2009)

Need a price on 13x7,14x6 and 14x7 all reverse all chrome rims only


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

bludeuce said:


> Need a price on 13x7,14x6 and 14x7 all reverse all chrome rims only



Either 13x7 or 14x7 are $649.00 shipped to the door! 14x6 are $799.00 shipped. Let me know I got them all available, if you take all 3 sets at a time the price comes down


----------



## 96caddyfleet (Feb 24, 2014)

How much for sum 14x6 72 cross lace gold nips and hub with knock offs and adapters with the lowrider tries shipped to 67801 kansas


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

96caddyfleet said:


> How much for sum 14x6 72 cross lace gold nips and hub with knock offs and adapters with the lowrider tries shipped to 67801 kansas


*Sorry but we don't have any 14x6 72 crosslaced*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ALL PRICES JUST CAME DOWN ON ALL OUR PRODUCTS AIR, HYDRAULICS, WHEELS, TIRES ETC... 
CALL ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS 888-266-5969 EXT. 405


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_*TTT*:h5:_


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_Still have a few sets left of each size 13's & 14's knock off wire wheels for that same price *$649.00 *shipped! Please feel free to call, message or email for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405 
_


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_We will be close for a few days during the next 2 weeks. Here's the calendar showing the days we will be open with only half staff working and the days we will be closed. I will not be working during the next 2 weeks, so please if you guys need to get quotes or place orders make sure to call me before this Friday __







_


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*CHRISTMAS SPECIAL!!! 
For the next 5 business days (counting today) we will be offering a GREAT deal on 13's and 14's Knock Off Wire Wheels!! By SANTA's request!!! $499.00 a set (ALL ACCESSORIES INCLUDED) Please feel free to call, message or email for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405
**







*


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

Can you get a single 13 inch 100 spoke with white powder coated hub and nipples. Thanks


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

china rider said:


> Can you get a single 13 inch 100 spoke with white powder coated hub and nipples. Thanks


*Message sent!*


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Erika CCE said:


> *CHRISTMAS SPECIAL!!!
> For the next 5 business days (counting today) we will be offering a GREAT deal on 13's and 14's Knock Off Wire Wheels!! By SANTA's request!!! $499.00 a set (ALL ACCESSORIES INCLUDED) Please feel free to call, message or email for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405
> **
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*$599.00 PLUS SHIPPING  







*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ttt*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_13's Knock Off Wire Wheels ONLY $799.00 
Description: 
- 13X7 Reversed 100 spokes
- Gloss Black Dish & Hub 
Includes adapters, knock off & tool
Call, message or email at 888-266-5969 ext. 405 // [email protected]

__























_


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

PRE-TAX Season Special! 13X7 Reversed knock off w/ Gloss Black Spokes 
ONLY $699.00 + S&H (all accessories included) only 1 set available!!!
Call, email or message me for any questions:thumbsup:
888-266-5969 ext. 405 // [email protected]


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*13's & 14's knock off wire wheels IN-STOCK & READY TO SHIP! 
13's & 14's WHITE WALL Tires also IN-STOCK








*


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

Erika CCE said:


> _13's Knock Off Wire Wheels ONLY $799.00
> Description:
> - 13X7 Reversed 100 spokes
> - Gloss Black Dish & Hub
> ...


still got these?? how much shipped to 60438


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

angelm75 said:


> still got these?? how much shipped to 60438


*No, those are sold already! I got these other ones which are gloss black spokes only. Let me know if you have any more questions *


----------



## CAMARADAS65 (Jan 28, 2010)

How much for a set of 13x7 straight lace 72 spoke?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

CAMARADAS65 said:


> How much for a set of 13x7 straight lace 72 spoke?


*Straight laced $1,450.00 they are stainless steel spokes and triple chrome USA made. *


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TAX SEASON SALE!!!
13's & 14's knock off wheels only $499.00 (all accessories included) 
Until supplies last  c**all, email or message for any questions!
888-266-5969 ext. 405 // [email protected]*
* 
*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

13's knock off w/ 155/80/13WW Uniroyal Tiger Paw for ONLY $829.00 
YES mounted & balanced & all wheel accessories included!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*24" KNOCK OFF WIRE WHEELS ONLY $1399.00 
(these might be the last set of 24's available in the country) 
Description:
24x10 knock off
204 Spokes (Chrome & Candy Brandy Wine)**
Dish Candy Brandy Wine with chrome lip
Call, message or email
888-266-5969 ext. 405
**[email protected]*


----------



## 94caddi (Jul 19, 2012)

Erika do u have any 14x6 if so can I get them in midnight blue and how much


----------



## chopperbrent (Nov 26, 2014)

Looking for a set of 14x7 straight laced all chrome with stainless spokes & nipples how much ?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

94caddi said:


> Erika do u have any 14x6 if so can I get them in midnight blue and how much


*Yes they are available. Please let me know what you want to be color (spokes, dish, nipples etc...) and I will get you the price! *


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*20's SALE PRICE $899.00 set
22's SALE PRICE $949.00 set 
COMES WITH ALL THE ACCESSORIES!**







*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*13X7 Rev. 72 (straight laced) BLACK Spokes & Dish (w/chrome stripe) $899.00 
*All accessories Included, ur choice of knock-off (3 bars or Bullets)
Call 888-266-5969 EXT. 405 or Email [email protected]
*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ttt:nicoderm:*


----------



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

Erika CCE said:


> *13X7 Rev. 72 (straight laced) BLACK Spokes & Dish (w/chrome stripe) $899.00
> *All accessories Included, ur choice of knock-off (3 bars or Bullets)
> Call 888-266-5969 EXT. 405 or Email [email protected]
> *


Got 13x7 like this but all gold center and knock off Chrome dish?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Madd-Dogg said:


> Got 13x7 like this but all gold center and knock off Chrome dish?


*Right now they are out of stock on the 13x7 72 spokes!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_*CUSTOM LED DISPLAYS STARTING PRICE ONLY $99.00 
Remember we can custom make what ever logo, name or image you like. 
For more information or to order please call me at 1-888-266-5969 ext. 405
*__*







*_


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Okay amigos..... by your unanimous request we will be having a RAFFLE for a complete suspension system of YOUR CHOICE!!!! Whhhhhhhaaaatttt....... Tickets will be $50 ea. with ONLY 50 spots available. Once all tickets are sold we will have a LIVE FACEBOOK DRAWING and ONE lucky winner will have the choice of one of these 2 amazing prizes!!!:thumbsup:

Prize #1 : Complete 3/8 Air kits w/ Brackets
• 3/8 FBSS Air Kit (#10-5300)
-1 5g. Chrome Multiport tank
-2 444c Viair Compresors
-8 SMC valves
-4 Firestones 2500/2600lb bags
-1 10 switch pre-wired box
-1 Gauge
-1 200 psi pressure switch
-60ft 3/8 Line
- All fittings
- Front & Back Mounting Brackets (A,B,G Body)

Prize #2: 2 pump Chrome Kit w/ Springs
• 2 Chrome Hijacker pumps w/#9 gear
-2 Chrome HJ Backing plates
-2 8" cylinders (pr)
-4 Chrome Delta dumps
-2 Regular cups (pr)
-2 Donuts (pr)
-4 switch panel
-4 Switches n' cable
-Solenoids
-All Parker hoses hoses
-2prs 2 Ton Blue Precut Springs

EVERYTHING INCLUDED!!**:thumbsup:.

You could be the Lucky One to WIN one of these two PRIZES for only $50 Bucks!! ??
*Please check our Cce Hydraulics FB page for updates!! 
.** Prize will shipped at NO CHARGE/FREE to the Lucky Winner*** (((Lower 48 Only)))


HURRY CALL NOW..... ONLY 50 Spots Available!!!
**☎ CALL 1888- 266-5969 x 205 Normita
**DM me or email at [email protected]*


----------



## iam4rcr3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Do the 13x7 100 spokes w/ 155/80's mounted and balanced shipped for $800 again like you did a few months back. i need a set.


----------

